# Humminbird SmartCast RF 15e: Erhöhung der Reichweite



## 850trx (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo!!
Wie man es bewerkstelligen kann, die popelige Reichweite zu erhöhen, würde mich sehr interessieren. Andeutungen darüber, das anscheinend der Geber aufgemacht werden muss habe ich im Netz gefunden. Wie geht es nun aber genau?
Grüße
peter


----------



## HD4ever (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Humminbird SmartCast RF 15e: Erhöhung der Reichweite*

nen "richtiges" Echolot kaufen und nich son Spielzeuggerät ... ;+ #c ...


----------



## 850trx (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Humminbird SmartCast RF 15e: Erhöhung der Reichweite*

Hi!
Danke HD4ever, Supertip. Ein "richtiges Echolot" für Boote darf an unseren Gewässern nicht benutzt werden, da da immer ein Boot dranhängt.
Gruß
peter


----------



## HD4ever (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Humminbird SmartCast RF 15e: Erhöhung der Reichweite*

nee - habe leider keinen Ratschlag dafür ....
klar sind die schon hilfreich - sind aber nun auch wirklich Spielzeugteile im Vergleich zu anderen ...
denke wenn es da "Tuningtipps" für gibt sind die bestimmt für einige andere auch interessant !


----------



## Lachsy (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Humminbird SmartCast RF 15e: Erhöhung der Reichweite*

vileicht mal hier schaun 

http://www.fishingmagic.com/news/printablearticle.asp?sp=&v=1&UAN=2856

ist aber für den Smartcast RF30


----------



## 850trx (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Humminbird SmartCast RF 15e: Erhöhung der Reichweite*

Ja, das sieht doch schon praktikabel aus.
Gruß
peter


----------



## nostradamus (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Humminbird SmartCast RF 15e: Erhöhung der Reichweite*

hallo,

gibt es noch paar ratschläge?

danke

nosta


----------



## OrJay (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Humminbird SmartCast RF 15e: Erhöhung der Reichweite*

Schau mal hier, da gibt es ein Tunining-Kit für 99 € mit Einbau für einige Geräte ...

www.michaelschloegl.de


----------



## Kai87 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird SmartCast RF 15e: Erhöhung der Reichweite*

Sieh dir mal den Umbau con M. Schlögel an.
http://www.michaelschloegl.de/produkt/echolote.html


----------



## Lutzderangler (13. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen ich habe den humminbird rf15 mit grünen geben erstanden... ja er ist alt j
etzt zum Thema ...Reichweite 
Ich bin dankbar für sachliche Tipps !
Bei der Frequenz mit der das Teil arbeitet bin ich unsicher in jedem Forum steht was anderes 
Antenne, Breitbandverstärker ect.soll passen
die Lösung sollte einfach und kostengünstig sein 
Wo löte ich die Abschirmung von einer Antenne an z.B.  von einem Koaxkakel?
Sinnvoll wäre wohl ein telefonischer Kontakt


----------



## Lutzderangler (13. Februar 2021)

Könnte ich diese Antenne verwenden....


----------



## magut (14. Februar 2021)

da gibt es bei you tube einige Videos dazu. Schau da mal rein.


----------



## Lutzderangler (15. Februar 2021)

Ich habe nicht die e Variante deshalb wären Infos aus 1Hand sehr hilfreich ich habe da auch verschiedene Ansätze
Eine war es den Geber umzurüsten mit einer Stabantenne eventuell ein breitbandverstärker
Leider sind ein großer Teil der Links in den Foren Tot da die schon alt sind dachte an die Antenne https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072QB7LRJ/ref=cm_sw_r_wa_awdb_imm_t1_VXMNJF72YYZY2WEE3D1T?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Und den verstärker 








						Professioneller Aluminiumlegierungs-Breitbandverstärker Mit 1-930 MHz SMA  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Professioneller Aluminiumlegierungs-Breitbandverstärker Mit 1-930 MHz SMA in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Lutzderangler (15. Februar 2021)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072QB7LRJ/ref=cm_sw_r_wa_awdb_imm_t1_VXMNJF72YYZY2WEE3D1T?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Mal sehen ob der link funktioniert....


----------



## Lutzderangler (15. Februar 2021)

Ist eine 915mhz Antenne auf  amazon.com


----------



## Lutzderangler (15. Februar 2021)

€ 13,27  41%OFF | 433Mhz 915Mhz 433 915 Radio 100mw / 500mw / 100 0mw Telemetrie 3DRobotics 3DR für APM APM 2,5 2,6 Pixhawk PX4 Pixhawk 2.4.8
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mK0Q33V

Würde sich das anbieten? 
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## punkarpfen (16. Februar 2021)

Hi, 
bei den Umbauanleitungen muss man beachten, dass die meist mit dem orangenen EU Geber sind, der mit einer anderen Frequenz läuft. Davon habe ich noch einen proffessionell getunten Geber rumliegen.


----------



## Lutzderangler (24. Februar 2021)

Interessant 
Der läuft aber mit einer anderen Frequenz 
Hast du den umbau selber gemacht? Ist der umbau mit verstärker oder nur Antennen 
Hast du Bilder? Gern per whats app 01637538531


----------



## Lutzderangler (24. Februar 2021)

Ich habe das eine ei geöffnet war Original.....
Wasser drin 
hab Platine ausgelötet
Stromversorgung umgelegt auf 2 x aaa schalter eingebaut arbeitet jetzt ohne Kontakte nach dem die piezo Kabel immer kürzer wurden bis keine mehr da waren ( ich kurz vorm fenstersprung) 
Hab ich mich entschieden das piezo vom Boden zu entfernen volles Risiko ich habe zwei lötpunkte gefunden Kabel ran + - in der richtingen Position mit Heißkleber wieder rein  Test und ich war erleichtert läuft auch ohne Wasser alles noch mit Original Reichweite


----------



## Lutzderangler (24. Februar 2021)

Wenn die Antennen aus China da sind will ich erst die spiralantenne am Empfänger tauschen gegen eine stabantenne mit 5 db dann test Wenn's was  bringt auch am sender gleiches Modell ran


----------



## Lutzderangler (24. Februar 2021)

Einen verstärker sehe ich als letztes Mittel wenn ich so auf an die 150 m komm ist das 10 fache
Würde mir reichen


----------



## punkarpfen (25. Februar 2021)

Hi, 
ich habe es machen lassen. Das Ergebnis war mäßig. Oft hat es gut funktioniert, aber es kam auch oft zu Störungen.


----------

